# Feeder pig prices?



## homesteader824 (Jul 25, 2013)

I've been looking at feeder pigs on Craigslist the last three months. The prices have been coming down. Are the lower prices due to the fact it's winter and more cost/trouble to raise pigs, or do you think the lower prices will be there when spring comes?


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

It's pretty normal for prices to pick up in the spring due to greater demand from people who just raise a few over the summer, 4h kids, etc.


----------



## Wild_Bill (Aug 4, 2014)

If you have everything you need to raise pigs, and are ready do it now. Pig prices are so low right now. My auctions locally are very cheap. Slaughter hogs going in the low .30s to mid .40s lb. feeders are $20-$70 per head. A Craigslist seller just had 8 for $35 each. Around here in the spring prices will about double. You won't find a little weaned pig on cl for under $75 and fair pigs get into the $300 range real quick.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

$50 here for piglets WV


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

$100 to $150 for an average weaner pig here, thats if you want a run of the mill one. Heritage hogs and those oh so vogue teacup minis (dont even get me started on mini pigs!) and fair/4H pigs go for alot more. Auction prices maybe a little less. In California.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

if you keep an eye out people give pot belly pigs away all the time for free.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Forcast said:


> if you keep an eye out people give pot belly pigs away all the time for free.


I can/have/will eat one. Yum!


----------



## homesteader824 (Jul 25, 2013)

Unfortunately I'm not set up yet for pigs; still in the planning stage. Last spring feeder pigs were going for $70-$80 minimum, If memory serves. Now I'm seeing them for $40-$50, and saw some for $30 from one seller. A few years ago they were usually around $25.

I'm planning on a three-sided structure for housing. I was just thinking about having them in warm weather, but read on here where some use a similar structure, and just put in a deep layer of hay in which they can burrow under for insulation to keep warm.


----------



## jhickman1 (Dec 18, 2015)

Wild_Bill said:


> If you have everything you need to raise pigs, and are ready do it now. Pig prices are so low right now. My auctions locally are very cheap. Slaughter hogs going in the low .30s to mid .40s lb. feeders are $20-$70 per head. A Craigslist seller just had 8 for $35 each. Around here in the spring prices will about double. You won't find a little weaned pig on cl for under $75 and fair pigs get into the $300 range real quick.


Are you in the Eastern NC area? I saw an "8 for $35" Craigslist deal the other day too. If my paddock was ready, I would've been all over it!


----------



## Wild_Bill (Aug 4, 2014)

No. NE Ohio. Just looked at this weeks auction reports. 1 auction an hour away that sells a lot of pigs had many cheap feeders. $20-50. Funny when pigs are going for less then feed cost the bigger they are the more they are. 240-260lb slaughter hogs are bringing more then roasters. Pigs around here sell Bh. Under 100lbs. By cwt. when over. 100-160 lb. are considered roasters. Bringing $.25-.37lb still small enough to finish as you like. Only takes a couple months on those.


----------



## blakesowers (Mar 16, 2016)

Good afternoon all,

I bought this fella in October 15 at 7 weeks old. How does he look for slaughtering? Thanks for the input!


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

homesteader824 said:


> I've been looking at feeder pigs on Craigslist the last three months. The prices have been coming down. Are the lower prices due to the fact it's winter and more cost/trouble to raise pigs, or do you think the lower prices will be there when spring comes?


No, winter prices are the lowest prices of the year. Spring prices are the highest prices of the year, IF you can get any piglets at all. I already have reserves for piglets out to the end of May which are not even born yet. This is normal for the spring. Everyone wants spring piglets to raise over the easy summer season and it's hardest to produce spring piglets, especially on pasture.

-Walter


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Here spring feeders are nearly double that of late fall and early-mid winter feeders. That excludes heritage hogs which are pretty much the same year round and overpriced IMHO, at least as feeders.


----------



## rininger85 (Feb 29, 2016)

gosh I need to buy pigs where you guys are all from and bring them back here... I paid $75 a piece for the hogs I have right now and that was a steal because they were already half grown, but my buddy just wanted to free up a pen for his incoming litter... otherwise we've been thinking $60 a weaner was a good price around here because the last couple years they were going for about $125-150 for a weaner, we were going to get pigs last year but decided not to due to being 2x+ normal price. I remember my uncle saying they used to pay $40 a piece so I was looking for $60 a piece but it seemed to be a thing of days past... at least for a spring piglet. I guess I just need to get in good with a local pig farmer (I'd keep buying from my buddy but he said he gets $125-150 for his piglets in the spring because he mostly sells to 4H kids, so will have to find someone else next year probably.)


----------



## rininger85 (Feb 29, 2016)

just checking, yep craigslist everything is up to $150 a piglet now.


----------



## Wild_Bill (Aug 4, 2014)

rininger85 said:


> just checking, yep craigslist everything is up to $150 a piglet now.



You have to wait till all the 4h buyers are done! The problem with that is getting a slaughter date. Finishing in late fall is the busy season. I'm taking in a steer this spring. Was able to get any week I wanted. Already made my appointment for October for the next one, and those dates were already filling up. You should be able to buy a 150lb pig for the same or less, and it would be ready by June if you want to go that route.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

rininger85 said:


> just checking, yep craigslist everything is up to $150 a piglet now.


If anybody pays that for a feeder pig they are nuts. The pig market is in the tanks. Craigslist people are asking 3 times the market value trying to find a sucker. At the sale last week beautiful pigs were going for 20 bucks for 50 to 100 weight.


----------



## rininger85 (Feb 29, 2016)

Wild_Bill said:


> You have to wait till all the 4h buyers are done! The problem with that is getting a slaughter date. Finishing in late fall is the busy season. I'm taking in a steer this spring. Was able to get any week I wanted. Already made my appointment for October for the next one, and those dates were already filling up. You should be able to buy a 150lb pig for the same or less, and it would be ready by June if you want to go that route.


The pigs I ended up with were probably 120-150lbs, bought two of them for $150 which I thought was good, just ended up getting them earlier than intended... but this year the weather has been nice, much warmer than normal for February/March, so it wasn't a big deal... I'm figuring these pigs will be ready by the end of April to hit the butcher... I measured the bigger of the two last week and he's measuring at about 200lbs right now. I'm feeding them about 100 lbs of grain a week, so I'm figuring another 4-5 weeks they'll be ready to butcher, then I will be done for the summer... the wife doesn't want me to keep pigs around year round (at least at this point...) and I'm obeying because originally she didn't want me to get pigs at all but since she changed her mind and let me get them I'll stick to having them done before summer... maybe some day if I can't find a cheaper source she'll give in to keeping a breeding pair around... =)



Vahomesteaders said:


> If anybody pays that for a feeder pig they are nuts. The pig market is in the tanks. Craigslist people are asking 3 times the market value trying to find a sucker. At the sale last week beautiful pigs were going for 20 bucks for 50 to 100 weight.


from what I had heard last year the prices hit an all time high because there were a lot of pigs that died the previous year for some reason some disease wiped them out or something I don't recall the exact details... must be that was more of a local issue not a nationwide issue.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

In the '70's weaners here were around $25 and we thought that was too much. Even adjusted for inflation that is less than now. Adjusted it would be about winter weaner price I think. 60 to 70 bucks or so.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Last year was high due to ped. It's balanced out now abs actually grew in supply beyond the futures predicted. In our area there was no ped. So supply crushed demand.


----------



## Spysar (Mar 30, 2013)

Just paid $65 a piece for a litter of piglets in upstate NY.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Spysar said:


> Just paid $65 a piece for a litter of piglets in upstate NY.


That's a very good price this time of year. 

I sell almost all my pigs to 4H and FFA folks. They set the price they will pay for my piglets. I have the pigs they want so they bid the price up high. I can't complain about the price i get for my 6-8 week old piglets. I could sell 100 more if i had them. 

I sell Yorks, Blue-butts, Hereford,Old spot, and Poland China.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Still hard winter in upstate NY though Gerold. It will be for another month. 

I'm hoping oil stays low enough to get us through the year. It takes a long time to catch up all production and shipping costs.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

krackin said:


> Still hard winter in upstate NY though Gerold. It will be for another month.
> 
> I'm hoping oil stays low enough to get us through the year. It takes a long time to catch up all production and shipping costs.


I hve folks coming from west of here and also some that drive a long way from the south for these piglets. 

It has warmed up nicely here. With the price of fuel low for the past few mos. has really helped me. I agree with you if the price of fuel will stay low for another 6-8 mos. would really be nice.


----------



## rininger85 (Feb 29, 2016)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Last year was high due to ped. It's balanced out now abs actually grew in supply beyond the futures predicted. In our area there was no ped. So supply crushed demand.


Up here I think people are still trying to get the inflated prices that they had last year though... not worried about it for this year I guess since I already have the two I plan to raise for this year, so will keep my fingers crossed that they aren't able to sell them at the inflated price this year and that it will be lower next year.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

homesteader824 said:


> I've been looking at feeder pigs on Craigslist the last three months. The prices have been coming down. Are the lower prices due to the fact it's winter and more cost/trouble to raise pigs, or do you think the lower prices will be there when spring comes?


Depending on who you buy from and breed of hog and also how they were raised will determine the price of the hog in most cases. 

You will find the cheapest most times at hog auctions at local auction barns. That is where a lot of hogs at dumped because they can't sell them anywhere else. If you know where the pigs came from and how they were raised can be a good buy at a lower price. I see factory hogs that go to local auctions because they don't meet the standard for sale it their regular place of sale. You can see the price of these factory type hogs on the stock market reports each day. I have looked at hogs at a lot of different big hog factories. They are all lean hogs that are grown fast and lean for the regular markets.

I raise pasture heritage hogs and lean type hogs also. The Yorkshire and 
blue-butts are mostly for the 4H and FFA folks. Their are a few people i sell to that like the lean type hog that has been raised on pasture and natural feeds. Pasture raised and natural feed raised hogs cost a lot more to raise then factory hog. 

My Heritage hogs raised on pasture and natural grown feed are the highest priced hogs i sell. Been raising them for over 4 years now. Each year the price has been higher keeping up with inflation. Demand for these hogs have increased in my area each year. The regulate market for hogs go up and down for different reasons. 

I also sell breeding stock and butcher hogs and roasters. I have a 4 mos. waiting list for any stock i sell.


----------



## homesteader824 (Jul 25, 2013)

They are going for about $70 now in southern Missouri--they're creeping up in price. I was kind of scared off of buying at a sale barn because lots of people say that's where they dump the problem pigs. May have to go check out the auctions to see.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

homesteader824 said:


> They are going for about $70 now in southern Missouri--they're creeping up in price. I was kind of scared off of buying at a sale barn because lots of people say that's where they dump the problem pigs. May have to go check out the auctions to see.


http://www.cattleusa.com/

In link above are auctions on line all over the U.S. I like the one on wed. from Colo. as they have pigs for sale Wed. along with all the other animals they sale.


----------



## Wild_Bill (Aug 4, 2014)

homesteader824 said:


> They are going for about $70 now in southern Missouri--they're creeping up in price. I was kind of scared off of buying at a sale barn because lots of people say that's where they dump the problem pigs. May have to go check out the auctions to see.



About half the animals going through a lot of auctions is the same animals that were on Craig's list the day before. I wouldn't count on any breeding stock, but you can have just as much luck, and a whole lot cheaper. A guy down the road had a couple calves last year. Wanted to much for them. I made an offer, and of course he said no. I bought the same calves at the sale for a little less then my offer. He on the other hand had to haul them then pay the sale fee. When will they learn?


----------



## Jeep (Jan 30, 2016)

Have a neighbor who got into pigs several years ago. He decided to get big quick so bought pigs from several farms plus "deals" at sale barns. The result was a stew of diseases that he battled for years that at times would wipe out large parts of his herd. Took him a decade to deal with diseases then prices tanked. He no longer raises pigs and the whole family hates pigs and pig raising. Thier hog pastures and equipment have gone to ruin cause no one would touch it because of disease worried. Moral of story be very careful with sale barn animals. One diseased pig can give the hundred healthy ones at a sale a nasty bug you carry home. Make sure to treat new critters from a sale like they carry plague. Once they quarantined for a time then i,produce to heard. Then supper sanitize quarantine lot


----------



## Scywalker (Nov 11, 2015)

Here in North West Oregon because of 4H feeds are going for 200+ . I sell mine year round for 100 - 150 depending on Lb's


----------



## BlackBetty1 (Nov 15, 2015)

Just a little more info for people who are looking for $35 feeder pigs.
Here is what I spend so far on my two pigs, Sow and Boar.

I bought the pigs for $240. By the time my Sow will farrow I have $330 of feed in them. Than I have to feed the sow 12 lbs of feed a day plus hay and the Boar. That's another $100 till weaning. Let's assume I have 8 live pigs that would be $83 and I haven't made a penny yet.
Even so gas prices are down , feed prices only dropped a little bit. I drive 370 miles round trip to buy Barley at $0.12 a pound. If I would buy the feed at the feed store it would be $0.25 a pound. That would double my feed bill.

My first weaner pigs were from the auction and they had everything wrong with them possible. Hog lice, worms, mange, diarrhea, pneumonia. After 10 month of feeding, I brought them to the butcher and they weight in at 210 lbs, 206 lbs and 180 lbs.
After that I decided I was going to raise my own pigs or stop raising pigs all together.


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

If you have people in your region who are turning out feeders, finishers, or slaughter weight animals that have no intention of making a profit on them (one free one for us/part of my feed bill back), they are going to supress the price some. Only customer education can overcome that. Its a tough nut to crack. I see feeders on CL right now in my area for $70. I would lose money at that price selling feeders.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

thericeguy said:


> If you have people in your region who are turning out feeders, finishers, or slaughter weight animals that have no intention of making a profit on them (one free one for us/part of my feed bill back), they are going to supress the price some. Only customer education can overcome that. Its a tough nut to crack. I see feeders on CL right now in my area for $70. I would lose money at that price selling feeders.


One tends to see that a lot. The uneducated to agriculture may tend to think it an easy way to riches. Those of us that are in it very well know that it is a great way to wealth beyond imagination, as long as you aren't actually in agriculture. And if you don't have much of an imagination.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Right now in my area sheep and goats are where is at. I make more on them than the black angus. Lots of Muslims and Greeks around northern virginia willing to come out and butcher their own on our place for about 800 plus a head. That's the market we are tapping and hoping to grow.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Right now in my area sheep and goats are where is at. I make more on them than the black angus. Lots of Muslims and Greeks around northern virginia willing to come out and butcher their own on our place for about 800 plus a head. That's the market we are tapping and hoping to grow.


That isn't even a reasonable expense. Best be thinking it out.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

krackin said:


> That isn't even a reasonable expense. Best be thinking it out.


Huh? A heard of 60 sheep bringing in 50k a year that replenishes itself every year not reasonable? All hay is produced on our land at no cost as we are doing it on shares. And these are hair sheep. No shearing. So very little input or labor intensive. It works in our area due to the high Muslim and geek influence of Washington dc. I've been doing it for years small scale. But we are now making it our focus as no other small livestock animal can produce up to 1k a head.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Huh? A heard of 60 sheep bringing in 50k a year that replenishes itself every year not reasonable? All hay is produced on our land at no cost as we are doing it on shares. And these are hair sheep. No shearing. So very little input or labor intensive. It works in our area due to the high Muslim and geek influence of Washington dc. I've been doing it for years small scale. But we are now making it our focus as no other small livestock animal can produce up to 1k a head.


What I meant was that the price you are expecting you will receive isn't a reasonable expense for the purchaser to make, IMHO. At least around here, no way would you going to get that kind of money for a goat or sheep on an ongoing basis. What does that come to a pound for cuts?


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

krackin said:


> What I meant was that the price you are expecting you will receive isn't a reasonable expense for the purchaser to make, IMHO. At least around here, no way would you going to get that kind of money for a goat or sheep on an ongoing basis. What does that come to a pound for cuts?


Our operation works like this. A group gets to come out to a private location at our place, they are allowed to select the animal they want, butcher it in the manner of which they are a custom, say whatever prayers or whatever they choose to do and make a family or church or whatever event out of it. It is mostly greek Muslims and jews on certain holidays they each have. They are willing to pay good money for the chance and usually we can't provide enough for it. They want as many as we can get. We're talking 100 plus people an event usually 4 times a year. And we charge 800 per animal for the animal, use of our facility and our help. They can't hand over money fast enough and never blink an eye.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

I was very good at raising sheep. I got out of sheep and into pigs years ago because I couldn't pay the mortgage with sheep never mind all my other expenses and myself. There isn't much meat on a sheep and it doesn't sell for enough, around here, to earn a living. $50K doesn't go very far since you have all the expenses to count up.

If you can make it work with 60 sheep a year then more power to you. The event may be the key. Then you're not selling sheep. You're entertaining. 

-Walter


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I see now.

I know the drill so to speak. You do what you think is best. I don't think listening to bleating dying animals for religion proves anything other than weakness on the processors' part. 

Then again, any religion that has to kill instead of live ain't much of a religion now is it?


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

krackin said:


> I see now.
> 
> I know the drill so to speak. You do what you think is best. I don't think listening to bleating dying animals for religion proves anything other than weakness on the processors' part.
> 
> Then again, any religion that has to kill instead of live ain't much of a religion now is it?


They do it to eat kosher. To each their own. I don't agree with their ways of worship but it is business to me. They are raised for food. And they know what they are doing. The animal rarely makes a peep and is done in seconds. So as a farmer looking to keep living like a farmer you have to make it work the best you can. And so far this is the best way I see possible. Now we are small scale at the moment. But by years end hope to be up to 100 head.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Vahomesteaders said:


> They do it to eat kosher. To each their own. I don't agree with their ways of worship but it is business to me. They are raised for food. And they know what they are doing. The animal rarely makes a peep and is done in seconds. So as a farmer looking to keep living like a farmer you have to make it work the best you can. And so far this is the best way I see possible. Now we are small scale at the moment. But by years end hope to be up to 100 head.


I think the goat and sheep thread would be more interested in your endeavors. Most of us raise hogs, beef, chickens, hogs, chickens and more hogs. I may be wrong, but it looks like you want validation. Go punch your own ticket.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

krackin said:


> I think the goat and sheep thread would be more interested in your endeavors. Most of us raise hogs, beef, chickens, hogs, chickens and more hogs. I may be wrong, but it looks like you want validation. Go punch your own ticket.


Obviously you have misread everything. I raise pigs chickens cows turkeys ducks and rabbits. This thread was about feeder pig prices and how to make the most money with pigs. Of which I commented on. You raised all the questions about my sheep and goats. So no need to be condescending.


----------



## ChocolateMouse (Jul 31, 2013)

Lol. This topic gave me a chuckle at the end there. Oh no! Not someone who has a monotheistic religion responsibly processing and eating meat! What is the world coming to! Because other religions never pray over food *coughgracecough* and the majority of farmers in the US totally don't follow monotheistic religions... What next? Let's all make sure we are vegan atheists instead?  So funny. People are strange.

Feeder pigs around here tend to run no less than $40 at the lowest low on CL and a big one (60-100lbs) may run as much as $200 during a high season. Usually it's expected you'll pay $60-$80 per feeder pig on CL. No idea about livestock auctions.... Haven't been to one. I don't really wanna risk carrying something home to my birds and rabbits. It's just so easy to spread disease....

Also, VAhomesteaders, pretty sure $800/head is pretty good validation for you. If you're a small unsubsidised farmer you have to find niche markets. Congrats on providing a service that few farmers would and making good money off of it! That paycheck and happy customers are the only signs of success that you need.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Huh? A heard of 60 sheep bringing in 50k a year that replenishes itself every year not reasonable? All hay is produced on our land at no cost as we are doing it on shares. And these are hair sheep. No shearing. So very little input or labor intensive. It works in our area due to the high Muslim and geek influence of Washington dc. I've been doing it for years small scale. But we are now making it our focus as no other small livestock animal can produce up to 1k a head.


What is the name of the hair sheep you have? Do you sell ewes lamb? What age do you sell them for slaughter? Would you trade a Lamp for a Pig?


----------



## brittlois (Feb 15, 2016)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Obviously you have misread everything. I raise pigs chickens cows turkeys ducks and rabbits. This thread was about feeder pig prices and how to make the most money with pigs. Of which I commented on. You raised all the questions about my sheep and goats. So no need to be condescending.



I found all of this very helpful! I have actually been discussing offering the exact same service on my farm, since I am in the Nashville area. One concern we have had is neighbors knowing what was going on and causing grief or persecution for the customers. 

Thanks for sharing! I'm off to (Christian) church!


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

gerold said:


> What is the name of the hair sheep you have? Do you sell ewes lamb? What age do you sell them for slaughter? Would you trade a Lamp for a Pig?


We raise Katahdin sheep. They have the best carcass quality for hair sheep. Most are butchered around a year old. Really depends on the size and quality that the customer wants. We raise pigs but now generally for personal use and family. I love pigs. It's just so hard to profit in my area. I have two large pig operations in a fee mile radius of me. They are good friends and are struggling at the moment. So until the market here gets better I have to make other options.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

brittlois said:


> I found all of this very helpful! I have actually been discussing offering the exact same service on my farm, since I am in the Nashville area. One concern we have had is neighbors knowing what was going on and causing grief or persecution for the customers.
> 
> Thanks for sharing! I'm off to (Christian) church!


Your welcome. Though I dont want to high jack this thread. I'm Christian as well. But I don't judge on how people choose to live. They answer for themselves. Now I don't take part in any ceremonial stuff and don't join in on prayers. I just provide an animal and an area to butcher them after they have been bought. And in my area there is no red tape or hoops to jump through as far as regulations since we do not process the meat. Like I said. It's a new venture to us as well. We are small at the moment. But there is huge toom for growth. And I'm in s very conservative area and the neighbors have no problems at all. It's not like a loud party. It's usually very somber and quiet. And most are very nice and respectful. They don't want to jeopardize having a place to get fresh meat so they do as asked


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Play nice. Those of you who did it know who you are and what you did. This is your meta warning. I have deleted replies that were completely out of line. Don't waste my time making me weed. Don't make me wear my moderator hat more than necessary.

-Walter


----------



## palm farmer (Jan 3, 2014)

I, had a mess this year working on a large project over an hours drive away from farm, got occupied and sold a bunch for 100 and then fed a bunch for too long, ended up sending 4 medium size ones to freezer camp, last couple spring litters we have sold for 50 a pig at 4 to 5 weeks old. breeding now for show pig sales in the fall


----------



## mooboy76 (Jun 12, 2013)

Around here, the prices I have seen for ~50lb weaners are $100-$150 CAD, so $77-$115 USD. Some just the regular double or triple Duroc cross, some Berkshire crosses.

I've got two of something on the way, guess I'll find out more on Saturday when they arrive.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Just saw an ad here, 95.$ born in feb.


----------



## Empire (Jan 7, 2016)

Last week feeders 35-50 pounds were going for 20 to 35 bucks each at the local auction


----------



## brittlois (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm picking up 8 week olds in 2 weeks for $40 each. They are coming from Western Kentucky.


----------



## mooboy76 (Jun 12, 2013)

mooboy76 said:


> Around here, the prices I have seen for ~50lb weaners are $100-$150 CAD, so $77-$115 USD. Some just the regular double or triple Duroc cross, some Berkshire crosses.
> 
> I've got two of something on the way, guess I'll find out more on Saturday when they arrive.


They were Duroc/Yorkshire. ~40lbs and 60lbs. It came out to $120CAD each with transport, so $93 USD a piece.


----------



## WildRoots (Nov 24, 2013)

We get have been getting $100 a piglet for 3 years now, and have many return customers. They are castrated and weaned 8-10 weeks old. We got a Berkshire boar last fall the piglets are looking great!






this litter was born April 7th


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

homesteader824 said:


> They are going for about $70 now in southern Missouri--they're creeping up in price. I was kind of scared off of buying at a sale barn because lots of people say that's where they dump the problem pigs. May have to go check out the auctions to see.


Don't know where you are but I have seen some really nice pigs sell at Norwood. I have also seen some carp sell but if you know the difference you can do pretty good. I am attaching two girls I bought at the sale barn as piglets and gave 25.00 each for them. I was very happy with them. They went on to another farm for 750.00 for the pair 6 months later and have raised a lot of babies, we just got into the registered berkshires so we sold these girls.


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

My only complaint about $25 piglets at an auction is that I do not see how that can be sustained on the production side. Unless you are feeding restaurant slop with a $0 feed bill, it would be virtually impossible to make money. 

I love the free enterprise system, but I have to admit it does not always produce the most desirable results.


----------



## Wild_Bill (Aug 4, 2014)

That is not the intent, or a business model. They go cheap sometimes. People get in a jam sometimes. People down the road from me have a decent cow/calf opp. Farm has been in the family for 3 generations that I know of. They still manage to get in a bind. They wait till the last minute then load something for the sale. If I have room I just save them the trip and give sale avg. minus commission they would have paid. And they raise a good product. Last steer I finished hung over 1000.


----------

